# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Problme avec un casque

## Oberown

Bonjour,

Lorsque je branche mon casque, il n'y a aucun son dans le casque, et les hauts-parleurs continuent de faire du son.

J'ai test avec mon casque sur un autre ordinateur qui est pareil (ordinateurs du boulot) Et a marche.

Comment faire pour n'avoir que du son lorsque je branche mon casque ?

merci beaucoup

----------


## ram-0000

Tu es sr que la prise dans laquelle tu mets le casque est bien la prise de sortie du son ou mme que c'est une prise cble.

----------


## Oberown

Sur les deux postes identitiques je le met dans le mme groupe. Sur l'un ca marche et sur l'autre a ne marche pas. J'ai essay  tout hasard sur d'autres prises mais rien.  ::?:

----------


## droggo

Gie,

C'est sur le groupe de prises son de la carte mre, ou sur les prises en face avant (ou suprieure, parfois) du botier ?

Si 2me solution, c'est que ce n'est probablement pas connect  la carte mre, sinon, probable problme de connecteur de la carte mre.

----------


## Oberown

J'ai le mme problme sur le groupe de prises son de la carte mre, et sur les prises en face avant du botier.

----------

